# Apollo lines



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

From the Greater Houston Golden Retriever Club site:

GHGRC Breeder Referral List, you can contact Ellen through the email address there.

Ann 
Dallas


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, they are still there! Love the Apollo goldens


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is BaWaaJige's pedigree? Maybe you could do some test breedings on K9 Data to see how they look. I know there are some really, REALLY good Apollo dogs on this forum.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Crud....LOL.. I thought you were talking about Titan's sire Apollo...LOL!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe I missed understood what Jim was talking about. He was talking about Titan and I said I didnt know too much about bloodlines he said to look at Apollo. What bloodlines is Titan?

BaWaaJige pedigree is Pedigree: Sunshine Goodtime Henry MH WCX and Pedigree: Top Flight's All That Jazz JH, WC


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

General V said:


> Maybe I missed understood what Jim was talking about. He was talking about Titan and I said I didnt know too much about bloodlines he said to look at Apollo. What bloodlines is Titan?
> 
> BaWaaJige pedigree is Pedigree: Sunshine Goodtime Henry MH WCX and Pedigree: Top Flight's All That Jazz JH, WC


He was probably referring to Titans sire then (Cross's grandsire). Sunfire's Undeniable.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much. I added their web page to my favorites.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Make sure you check out all the stats she has posted on her site. Fascinating stuff


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan's Homepage Titan's page
Performance Goldens


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Crud....LOL.. I thought you were talking about Titan's sire Apollo...LOL!


I did too, hence my answer. Were we not talking about Titan's sire??? Who were we talking about?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There is a breeder in the Houston area (same area as Titan's daddy) who uses the kennel name Apollo. There is also another Sunfire dog who was an outstanding sire named Apollo. So it can get confusing.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Who's on 1st...ROFL... yes Jim was talking about Titan's sire Apollo and his breeding lines. I think we are all straight now...lol..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Crud....LOL.. I thought you were talking about Titan's sire Apollo...LOL!


I thought so to!!!! :bowl:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Umm, wait.... Are we talking about Apollo???


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Also a apollo, well known, in maine, used a sire, owned by tairis gldens, died at 16 yrs old, dad to my spencer.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness talk about confussing....if it wasnt for the fact that I was talking to Jim Cross's owner I wouldnt know what I was trying to talk about. Thank you Michelle for being here to help clear things up. I LOVE Titans family tree. Great looking dogs.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

He was an OS and three of his sons are all 1st round invites to the NOI this year! 
Very nice work ethic, brains and nice looking.. One of his sons is a VCCH.. one of 5 (I believe) dogs in the country with that title and you can add MH to the VCCH. I am very proud of Pat and all she does with her dogs!


----------

